
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
neilxdsouza
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Mumbai, India.

We are a team of 2 developers and looking to build a portfolio of mobile apps
on Android and IOS. Although we are relatively new to mobile app development
we are experienced developers on (node.js, express/sails js), (C++, yacc,
flex), Frontend Programming using angular js. Since we are looking to build a
portfolio, we will do your Android or IOS app at a fixed price of USD 2000
(per platform) for a reasonably sized app. You will get a native app - Swift
or Obj-C on IOS and of course, Java on Android (using fragments).

We are also comfortable with Backend development using node.js - so we will
have no trouble doing any backend api integration in either IOS or Android.

Since "Reasonable Sized App" seems a little vague, it should be something you
think can be finished in 15 days to a month. We will evaluate the app and
confirm this to you. Ideally, this should be an app you do not have a hard
deadline on and it would be good if you have design specs.

We are looking to take 1 or 2 projects at this price.

Email: nxd_in@yahoo.com

------
quantSystematic
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boston, MA or Remote

Developer / Assistant Researcher - Quantitative Investment Strategies [
Freelance / Part-Time / Boston Area / Remote Available ]

Hi, I’m a Boston-based investment fund portfolio manager. I’m looking for a
freelance / part-time developer and research assistant for systematic strategy
research. This work is with a successful team at an established world-class
firm. Investment areas include currencies, interest rates, equities and
commodities. Work includes developing code “building blocks” for use testing
new investment ideas, programming in MATLAB/R/Python, and assembling and
exploring new datasets. Programming experience is a must.

Position Description - Develop code for analyzing and testing quantitative
investment strategies. - Work will include building basic functionality and
more advanced ideas. - Collaborate with portfolio management team to develop
new strategies and analytics. - Work remotely on your own schedule. - Meet
regularly at our offices or remotely to discuss results and plan projects. -
Maintain an open line of communication. We will provide guidance and feedback
on your work.

Qualifications - Proven ability to work independently, communicate, and
reliably deliver results. - Strong programming ability. Experience with
MATLAB/R/Python. MATLAB preferred. - Professional programming experience is a
plus. - Experience with statistical and mathematical modeling, machine
learning, etc. is a plus. - Finance experience is a plus but is not required.
- I’m willing to consider all backgrounds. Most candidates come from the hard
sciences, engineering, math, finance and economics. - We like Boston-area
candidates who can meet at our offices, but this isn’t required. Finding the
right person is more important than location.

This is an excellent opportunity to gain exposure to a world-class investment
firm and learn about systematic investing. This would be an ideal position for
an experienced candidate or a current undergrad, Masters or PhD student or
recent grad. All candidates are welcome to apply, including experienced
candidates and professional freelancers. Strong performance could lead to
significant future opportunities including full-time positions and
internships.

Contact: quantsystematic < at gmail >

Please include a resume and any links to github/linkedIn/publications/etc.
you'd like us to see.

[Note that I have another position listed on this thread as well]

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

My name is Luke and I'm a full-stack developer with 15 years experience,
specialising in JavaScript applications using Angular, React and Backbone and
backend applications using Rails and Go with PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis
as the datastore(s).

For the past five years I've been running my consulting company through which
with the help of my team we have delivered many projects - see my website for
a selection at [http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/),
though please contact me with a description of your project and I will be able
to show you more relevant work.

Currently I am available for either solo work or as part of a two man team
with my dev partner who is also full-stack with similar skills and has good
CSS, design and UX abilities.

I am best suited to medium sized companies who want to move fast while also
requiring high quality development to a fixed deadline. My background in open
source has taught me that sloppy application architecture is not acceptable.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon)

[http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/)

luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: Remote

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, artists, architects and non-profit
organizations. In addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of
font-end and back-end web development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland(at)gmail.com

------
xroja
SEEKING FREELANCER - Stanford, CA

Database Architect / Admin / Developer

Hi, I'm a developer in a small development team working in a research lab. We
curate a knowledgebase of pharmacogenetic data by having PhDs use a web
application to annotate scientific literature and related data. We're
relatively small so we operate like a startup (read: a lot of autonomy) within
our department.

Project Description - We are looking for a freelancer to work on a fixed-term
project that should only take 1 or 2 months to complete. Our knowledgebase is
a Tomcat Java webapp backed by an Oracle RDBMS with a Hibernate layer in
between. We'd like someone to migrate our existing Oracle RDBMS to PostgreSQL,
ensure the integrity of all migrated data, and optimize to perform like a
well-oiled machine. The database itself is a non-clustered, non-replicated,
single instance (pretty straight-forward).

Qualifications - We need someone with experience architecting and deploying
both Oracle and PostgreSQL architectures in a linux environment (RHEL/Ubuntu).
Optionally, it would be great if you're competant in Java or have a DevOps-
type background. Our institute requires applicants to have a bachelor's degree
(or equivalent years of directly applicable work experience).

Contact: feedback@pharmgkb.org - Send us a resume, CV, portfolio page, github
profile, or whatever and we can start the conversation.

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK Location: Victoria, B.C. Remote: Yes, onsite: Within Canada
Fulltime: No. I'm a developer focusing on quantitative methods. I have: \-
Built security/surveillence system involving tricky sensing and placement
problems for the US military (Used by USMC and DIA). We could identify how
many people were walking behind a moving tank remotely.

    
    
        - Increased receivables for collections agencies (30-290%), The final results were a revenue increase in the millions per year.
    
        - Some of the things I've worked on in ARM are forward flow recievables, structuring, reverse targeting (for agents), and pipeline bubble elimintation. If you're working in the finance space don't hesitate to get in touch.
    
        - Hacked on the Linux kernel and more. Ask and we can talk about the more.

Some buzzwords: Mathematica, Mathematics, machine learning, operations
research, ARM(Receivables) , quantitative finance, quantitative methods,
sensors and functional programming. If you have a tricky problem you need to
solve, get in touch with me (email in profile) and I'll see if I can help you
with it. Particular interests right now are: quantitative finance

    
    
       physical real world applications of machine learning, and OR
       - in shipping, logistics, energy, etc. 
       
       Machine Learning
    
       operations research (optimization)
        - If you have ANY OR problems at all do get in touch. 
    	  I have more tools in my toolbelt than usual.

Currently I'm taking on short term contracts in order to fund my startup in
maritime anti-piracy.

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - New York or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- Reveal: We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while
simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos
to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me))

\- SNBL: My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend,
including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing
the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.
([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264
audio/video streaming libraries.
([http://www.romotive.com](http://www.romotive.com))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, NY.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
Masoumeh
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Location: Rochester, NY Remote: OK Start date: 07/2015

We are looking for an experienced back-end developer to help us design and
implement the server-side solution for a quantified-self web application.

The major goals of the app (to be completed by the developer) are as follows:

\- Design and implement (in collaboration with front-end developers) an API
for data communication. \- Receive data from the device and store on the
server. \- Run data analysis scripts (written in Python) on the received data
and save the results in a database (MongoDB). The Python scripts are written
by the data analysts and will be provided. \- Add transaction logging
capability to the server. \- Help us decide on the best strategy for log data
analysis.

Qualifications: \- Proven track record of web app development and delivering
results reliably. \- We would prefer to do the development using Python web
frameworks (Django or Flask), but this is not a firm requirement. \-
Experience with SQL and MongoDB. \- Provide progress updates and results on a
regular basis.

This work is an ongoing collaboration between Rochester Institute of
Technology and industry on a quantified-self device and provides a very good
opportunity to expand your portfolio.

If interested, email mxheen@rit.edu with your Github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and any links to previous relevant
experience.

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Located in the GTA. Looking for remote, or onsite if located in
SE Pennsylvania/Northern Delaware (need TN Visa for the latter)

Hello there. I'm an experienced developer that has over seven years in the
industry, developing web applications from the ground up with multiple
technology stacks. Some of them include PHP, Java, Python, AngularJS and
Jquery, most major databases, webservers and operating systems.

How can I help your company/organization?

\- Are you a startup that needs someone that has experience in multiple
technical areas, and business experience as well?

\- Do you have a codebase that has become a nightmare to maintain, and could
use a refactoring in the worst way?

\- Is your application having issues scaling to meet your new customer
demands?

\- Are you having a hard time finding developers that have experience in your
stack and are debating converting to a more modern setup?

\- have a greenfield project that could use an experienced hand to take it
from concept to completion?

\- Just need an experienced developer that has worked on projects more complex
then "Hello World"?

If your answer to any of these was yes, then I can help. Please contact me via
email at creedis at gmail dot com, or have a look at what I've been up too at
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)
and let's see how I can help your project.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa and Colorado.

We are a 3-person digital and design agency that's just getting started.
Currently, we’re working on a large project in the medical field, which has
forced us to learn new things like HL7, HIPAA, and QS/1\. We love taking on
challenging projects that force us to learn new things. In our spare time, we
work on our own startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh).

Here of some of the things we’re particularly familiar with: C/C++,
Objective-C, C#, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Java, PHP, HTML5/CSS3,
SASS, LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, Ember, CoffeeScript, AJAX,
iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, Cordova, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, AWS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Web/mobile/print design, responsive design.

Due to our current commitments, we are only looking for part-time work at this
time. Full-time projects are welcome, but we wouldn’t be able to begin for at
least a month. We are looking for clients who have challenging projects and
who have the time and money to prioritize quality execution.

Please reach out if you’re interested in seeing some samples of our work. We
bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh.

------
ceeK
SEEKING WORK - London, UK & Remote

Hi I'm Chris - an iOS developer and designer looking for work.

How can I help? I love building well crafted iOS applications, and have been
doing so for 5 years. I deeply appreciate thoughtful design, which I put
forward in all my work. I build apps with backends from conception to App
Store, and have helped guide my clients to release and beyond. Any type of app
you need, I can build it, and I can build it well. Above all though, I'm a
friendly guy who you'll enjoy working with!

Previous client: "I've had the distinct pleasure of working with Chris for my
first ever iOS app and I can honestly say that he has made the entire
experience fun and exciting."

I'm currently working on my own startup [1], backed by a VC at Balderton
Capital, which is currently being consider for App Store promotion. I've been
part of a team whilst they were taking part in TechStars London, and I'm
incredibly active in this space. I'm currently looking for a gig to further my
startup's runway. Moreover I have been through the EF accelerator last year,
which aims to take the best technical people Europe wide and get them to found
startups.

Portfolio/CV: [http://www.chrishowell.me](http://www.chrishowell.me)

Email: chris@getfitter.co

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/fitter-find-book-best-
workou...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/fitter-find-book-best-
workouts/id979937798?mt=8)

------
chris_r_timmons
SEEKING WORK - Business-to-Business contract

Location: Available on-site in the Twin Cities and St. Cloud areas of
Minnesota, USA.

Remote: Anywhere in the USA.

I'm a full-stack developer with experience in a wide range of problem domains.
My business is incorporated in the state of Minnesota.

Application areas I've worked on include:

\- Customer service for a Fortune 1000 company (orders, back orders, purchase
orders, warranties, inventory control, etc.)

\- Employee scheduling

\- Farm data management

\- Various government records systems (law enforcement, planning and zoning,
healthcare)

\- Electrical infrastructure data management (GIS, power lines, transformers,
etc.).

I've been developing custom software for clients for over 30 years, primarily
using Microsoft technologies. I'm well versed in Microsoft's .Net stack, as
well as front-end development in JavaScript and its related libraries. I also
have experience in Linux, Haskell, and Common Lisp.

GitHub: [https://github.com/ctimmons](https://github.com/ctimmons)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/crtimmonsinc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/crtimmonsinc)

Website: [http://www.crtimmonsinc.com/](http://www.crtimmonsinc.com/)

Email: chris@crtimmonsinc.com

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on
PHP/Python/jQuery/Angular/MySQL, experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and
general Linux admin, plus the odd bit of AWS and EMR fun.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Laravel/MySQL/Angular/jQuery:

[https://www.wphub.com](https://www.wphub.com)

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://www.cuteleads.com](http://www.cuteleads.com)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help; drop me an email today at tom@tbbpolska.com and
I'll be delighted to have a chat :)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Near Chicago/Indianapolis

Looking for short- to medium-term contracts (1 day to 3 months) that are ready
to ramp up within the next few weeks.

I'm a full-stack developer with over a decade of programming experience. My
primary platforms have been Python/Flask, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, C#/.NET,
PHP, and C++. In my spare time I program with Clojure and Python, and I would
love to use these technologies specifically.

I can handle most roles but am most efficient on the backend, with a
sprinkling of supplemental UI/UX development.

I've spent time in finance, GIS/mapping, and telecom, and have worked on
project-based contracts and as a freelancer for startups, mid-sized companies,
non-profits, and universities, both on-site and remotely.

Website: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

A few projects I've created:
[https://jeffkayser.com/projects/](https://jeffkayser.com/projects/)
[http://dumbdata.com/](http://dumbdata.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
AGresvig
SEEKING FREELANCER, remote or on-site in Oslo, Norway. Part-time

We're building a next generation CMS platform, featuring breakthrough ease-of-
use and a beautiful UI.

It is ReactJS-based application built on a NodeJS platform with an MSSQL DB.
Tools like Webpack and Babel are heavily leveraged.

We are currently four employees, two in Oslo & two in St Petersburg (three
devs and one designer). We currently have a lot of work on our hands, and need
help in one or more of the following areas:

\- REST API - help expand our ExpressJS based REST API to create CRUD
endpoints to our MSSQL database \- Building a ReactJS "upload image" widget to
integrate with Cloudinary.com image management service \- Expand our JS test
coverage using Mocha, Sinon & Chai \- Build an integration-test strategy using
Protractor/Sauce Labs/Browserstack \- Work with images - PDF & bitmap to SVG,
image optimization using Imagemagick, resizing, uploading to Amazon S3 etc \-
DBA-related work - management of our SQL-based data-store \- Azure cloud
management - help us set up automated builds, backups, and general application
management in Azure

If you feel you can help out in one or more of these, please do contact!:
aksel @ plyo.io

You'll get to work with a small but skilled team, dedicated to great UX & UI,
craftmanship, and open source. We created React-starter-kit - check it out for
a preview of our code structure and workflow.

Requirements: \- English working language \- Availability 4 hrs/day within
9AM-5PM GMT +1 \- Great written and good verbal english skills

Initially less than 30hrs/week employment. Possibility for full-time
engagement if things work out!

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK, remote for now (moving to Los Angeles shortly)

I have twelve years of professional experience in finance, mobile, web, and
bitcoin. I'm a responsible developer, who communicates well, has a flexible
schedule, and is able to understand and consider your business needs.

Expertise:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business intelligence

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

\- Android

Technologies:

\- Python, Javascript, Java, Django, AngularJS, D3, Bootstrap, jQuery, MySQL,
Graphite, Mongo

Challenges I can help you solve:

\- Your existing website is doing fine and you need to solidify things:
monitoring, alerts, performance, reliability.

\- Your data-driven product needs continuing work.

\- I can act as your interim CTO if your company is in the early stages and
you need someone to own your tech stack for a while.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

heliodorj [at] gmail [dot] com

[http://about.me/heliodor](http://about.me/heliodor)

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)
and [http://counterchef.com](http://counterchef.com)

------
thegrif
SEEKING WORK (Remote if Outside the Greater New York Area)

Technologies: Graph Databases, Amazon Web Services, ELK, Google
Bigtable/BigQuery, AWS Redshift, AWS DynamoDB, Talend, Tableau, Nutch, AWS
Kinesis, Storm, Python, Machine Learning, Predictive Analytics

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-
resum...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9893126/tomgriffin-resume.pdf)

Email: tom@thegrif.net

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin)

Background: Most recently held the position of Director of Innovation for IEEE
(Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers). Ran the company's
skunkworks program. Career progression is a blend of business analysis,
enterprise architecture, user experience design, and innovation/r&d
management. Often cast as a utility player.

Looking For: Full-time and freelance assignments focused on product design,
prototype development, UX, and experimentation with emerging tech.

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

Hi, I'm currently focusing on iOS for internal business apps and startups
exploring adding an iOS client to their offering. I spent over a decade
developing internal tools to improve workflow in environments that require
high reliability (FedEx, US Army Research Lab, etc).

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, C++, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common
lisp, java), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

[https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf](https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf)

[https://github.com/erikg](https://github.com/erikg)

[http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald](http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.elfga.com/~erik/](https://www.elfga.com/~erik/)

erik@elfga.com

------
AlexNeoNomad
SEEKING WORK - Remote or willing to travel/relocate to Japan, Hong Kong,
Singapore or USA

Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin/Clojure), Haskell, C#, C/C++, SQL,
JavaScript, Rust;

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer who is interested in different technologies and
languages with an experience of around 6 years. I've been earning a living as
a full-time freelancer for the last 3 years up till now living far home. I'm
also stoked about functional programming, finance (including crypto-
currencies) and information security.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote Generally available for freelance web app
engineering work. I've been working with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all
points up and down the stack. Everything from performance work on existing
code to bringing up a full-fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through summer 2015, but I'm always
happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
ylg
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Colorado Rockies)

Hello there, Yuri here. I’m an independent, full-stack developer whose focus
is providing folks like you great return on investment and managing risk:
keeping projects lean and agile, clear and documented, and simple and
extensible. I believe in flexible plans, sound forecasts, and disciplined
execution.

I’ve a bit more than fifteen years seasoning in most every major (and not a
few obscure) platform including: Node.js, Ruby on Rails, .NET, J2EE (I know,
the cool kids don’t say jay-TWO anymore, but I started with it when it was
snowing and uphill both ways), and even Windows DNA. I’ve helped tiny startups
and large companies, and even tried bootstrapping a startup or two of my own.
I’ve written the business plans, built and trained the teams, designed the
architectures, programmed the code, and designed and programmed the test
suites.

These days, I work alone and as part of a group as fits each project’s needs
each week. When needed, my partners can collectively bring a century of
experience designing, developing, and managing complex software and it’s user
interfaces. I specialize in back-end APIs, services, and HTML5 web apps and my
partners add iOS and Android mobile apps as well as user interface design.

I can work with you remotely from the Colorado Rockies using GitHub, Slack,
Trello, Google and Skype Video, and Google Docs and Sheets; we can also meet
near us or you to kick things off and to keep them going.

Whether you want to launch a new product, a one-week prototype, figure out the
development budget for your startup, rework a monolithic system into services
and clients, or just stabilize a legacy product, get in touch and find out
more about me here:

[http://sensedata.com/about/us#yuri](http://sensedata.com/about/us#yuri)

------
fasouto
SEEKING WORK - Remote (possibility to travel on-site for short periods)

Full stack web developer interested in large data analysis and data
visualization. I've been freelancing for 3 years for companies in the film
industry, fashion startups, SAAS analytics, universities...

My favourite tools are Django and D3.js, but I'm willing to learn any
technology that help to get things done.

* Blog: [http://fabiosouto.me/](http://fabiosouto.me/)

* LinkedIn: [https://es.linkedin.com/in/fabiosouto](https://es.linkedin.com/in/fabiosouto)

* Github: [https://github.com/fasouto](https://github.com/fasouto)

* Latest project: [http://tomandgo.com/](http://tomandgo.com/)

* Email: fabio `at` fabiosouto.me

Keywords: Python, JavaScript // D3.js, leaflet, React // ElasticSearch,
Postgres // LESS, responsive CSS, Bootstrap // Celery, Django REST framework,
Haystack, Flask.

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.).

Developing scientific applications involves a high degree of uncertainty and
requires an engineer that actively participates in all phases of the SDLC
(e.g. requirements gathering, risk analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate
has always led to my role as the technical point of contact for researchers,
clinicians (surgeons, radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating an automated trading platform
for forex and equity markets through a well-known online broker.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various
sports analytics software solutions. Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java,
Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails, R, Python, and more.

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe or the US.

I'm specializing in getting web app MVPs done, refactoring, and bug hunting.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Lua, Ruby, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, React, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets,
WebGL, mobile web development

Semi-random facts about me:

* I started my career at an advertising agency

* made a toy programming language called np: [http://np-lang.org/](http://np-lang.org/) and I'm generally a language design enthusiast

* I'm a Ludum Darer: [http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/](http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/)

* Github: [https://github.com/Udo/](https://github.com/Udo/)

* my long-running pet project, a virtual gaming space for pen&paper roleplaying: [https://rolz.org/](https://rolz.org/)

\--- --- ---

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can visit SF/Bay Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, Design, Marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(@)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), and Boston, Massachusetts
(MA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Angular,
Knockout, Backbone, Marionette, jQuery, Require.js, Node, Express, Grunt,
Gulp,), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX, HTML5 and
CSS3, full stack, ux design, front-end, back-end, product management, small
business consulting, UX, UI. Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven
Development, TDD).

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are a family owned and operated consulting business. We like to think of
ourselves as temporary co-founders:

\- We care about our work

\- We care about your business

\- We pride ourselves with staying in touch even after our work is done

We can help you build innovative products and think outside the box. Our focus
is on building web applications, with expertise in JavaScript and Python. We
are highly adept at adapting to your technologies and business needs. We pride
ourselves in efficiency, quality and clear communication. Through our work, we
have demonstrated technical leadership and excellence. Just ask our previous
clients!

Marius and Paul have previously founded a company together and collaborated on
numerous projects. We are keen on providing tremendous value for our time and
are passionate about doing good while building great products.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
scandox
SEEKING FREELANCER. Dublin, Ireland. REMOTE is good. I'm looking for a
collaborator on development projects.

I have good clients and I manage sales, project management and backend
development. I'm looking for someone with excellent HTML5 / CSS / Javascript
ability and a very strong visual sense, who enjoys working on the frontend.
Especially someone with the ability to keep things simple, when large amounts
of information are involved.

I have an immediate need for someone to work on a project with me. The amount
of work is about 3 -4 weeks for someone who knows what they are doing. I have
an excellent budget, but I'm also willing to renegotiate upwards with the
client if I find someone really good. I believe in paying serious money for
skilled people.

It may be necessary for you to meet with the clients here in Ireland. If it is
then I will pay travel costs and accomodation (nothing fancy - but fun and
friendliness is guaranteed...if you like fun...which isn't mandatory).

scandox (at) gmail.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done some iOS
and Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy to work
with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or
on a team, either as lead or a team member. I value client satisfaction as
highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
grennis
SEEKING WORK

Atlanta, GA or Remote

I am a specialist at Android. I have been working independently building
Android apps for the past 3 years. I have built apps for startups and
established Fortune 500 companies. I have a lot of experience re-creating an
existin g iOS app in Android while also adapting it to the design and flow
that Android users expect and will feel comfortable with.

If you have an iOS app and need an Android app, contact me. If you have an
existing Android app that needs a UI overhaul to update and modernize it
(Material design!) contact me.

Website: [http://innodroid.com](http://innodroid.com) Email:
greg@innodroid.com Stack overflow (top 10% android):
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/95462/greg-
ennis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/95462/greg-ennis) Github:
[https://github.com/grennis](https://github.com/grennis)

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - training and mentoring (on-site or remote)

I teach Python, PostgreSQL, Git, and Ruby to companies around the world. If
your company has engineers who need to level up quickly in one or more of
these technologies, then I can provide on-site or online training, as part of
a formal class, or in a less-structured mentoring capacity.

Among my many repeat customers are Apple, Autodesk, Cisco, EMC, HP, SANDisk,
and VMWare. I live and work in Israel, but have taught in-person and online
for companies in the US, Europe, Israel, and China.

My background: I am a full-stack Web developer (since 1993) and an independent
consultant (since 1995). I set up one of the 100 Web sites in the world, write
the monthly Web technology column for Linux Journal, and have a PhD in
Learning Sciences (which I use to improve my training). I'm also a panelist on
the weekly "Freelancers Show" podcast, the curator of
[http://DailyTechVideo.com/](http://DailyTechVideo.com/), and the editor of
[http://MandarinWeekly.com/](http://MandarinWeekly.com/).

My ebook, "Practice Makes Python" ([http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-
python](http://lerner.co.il/practice-makes-python)), gives Python developers a
chance to improve their skills after taking a course, but before embarking on
real-world projects.

I like to speak with and help nice people, and feel privileged that my work
lets me do so.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il.
You can also read more about me at
[http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) , and on my blog at
[http://blog.lerner.co.il/](http://blog.lerner.co.il/) .

------
jeromegv
SEEKING Work - Remote or Toronto-based

I'm an experienced IT consultant specialized in search technologies for
ecommerce & intranet websites. I can help you improve your search platform
with

-Endeca (I'm a former employee of Endeca)

-Google Search Appliance (Certified as Deployment Specialist)

-ElasticSearch

I've worked on the full stack of a search solution, from the modelling, data
ingestion, configuration of relevancy and front-end integration

I'm also experienced with the full stack development of a website. Either with
API development with node.js on the backend or various javascript libraries on
the frontend (Angular, jQuery). I've also done visualizations on the frontend
with d3, mapbox, leaflet with OpenStreetMap, geojson, etc.

Contact: jerome@gagnonvoyer.com

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jeromegagnonvoyer](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jeromegagnonvoyer)

Github: [https://github.com/jeromegv](https://github.com/jeromegv)

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are K-Partite ( [https://kpartite.com](https://kpartite.com) ), a software
development company. With extensive experience in web and mobile development,
desktop applications and data science, we provide battle-tested solutions to
help you successfully complete your projects.

Our developers are in the United States and South Eastern Europe. Together, we
form a cohesive team that is both easy to communicate with and can give
reliably good results. In the past, we've developed SaaS, E-commerce and
finance systems. We've done backend work (Node, .NET, Python/Django), services
(Java with Spring, Redis, Mongo, RabbitMQ, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL), front-
end and mobile (Bootstrap, JQuery, Angular, React, Backbone), desktop (QT,
.NET) and data science (R, Numpy, Scipy, Sklearn). Get in touch with us at
info@kpartite.com for a tour of what we can do for you.

------
jglauche
SEEKING WORK: 3D Printing & Small scale production expert Location: Germany
(flexible for flying in for up to a few weeks to many countries)

I'm a 3D printing expert with 6 years experience in low-cost 3d printers and
small scale production. I do 3D part/machine/robot designs and reverse
engineering of physical things, example:
[https://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/chaoscologne/1c2/1c2...](https://media.ccc.de/browse/conferences/chaoscologne/1c2/1c2-6667-designing_a_3d_printed_tool_for_medical_use.html#video)

I also repair, hack, calibrate and build 3D Printers as well as do consulting
and teaching.

In addition to all of that, I'm laser safety certified (valid in Germany) and
I'm having programming skills in Ruby.

GitHub: [https://github.com/Joaz](https://github.com/Joaz)

Contact: webmaster at joaz . de

------
pmelendez
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Contract/Part Time only

I have thirteen years of professional experience in several areas such as web,
games, finance, mobile, oil and gas.

Skills: C++, C#, PHP, SQL, UnrealScript, JavaScript (NodeJS/Front-end), HTML,
CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB. Familiar with Perl, Lua, TorqueScript,
Scheme, Python. Experienced in backend development and also a machine learning
enthusiast.

My public profiles:

[https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/pedro-
melendez/8/941/653](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/pedro-melendez/8/941/653)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/pmelendez](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/pmelendez)

[https://github.com/pmelendez/](https://github.com/pmelendez/)

[http://pedromelendez.com](http://pedromelendez.com)

email: pmelendez at pevicom dot com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes.
Flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server (Ubuntu) as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat
to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, Angular,
React, jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
erikcw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

I'm a full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional experience. Have
lead the development of many successful software projects from MVP through to
full production at scale. Very comfortable working in both small and large
teams. In addition to my technical know how, I have a strong business
background. I'll happily work with all stakeholders in your team to make sure
the right product gets delivered and that your value is maximized.

Languages: Python, Clojure, Ruby, Javascript (including ClojureScript and
CoffeeScript), Objective-C/Swift, Lua, C

Frameworks & Other Technologies/Platforms: Django, React.js, Reagent,
Backbone.js, OpenResty/Lapis, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, MongoDB, Hadoop, AWS,
Chef, Ansible, FreeSWITCH and many others.

I'm comfortable ramping up on new technologies (and codebases) quickly.

Contact: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce
marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys
admin experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer looking to help you design great
solutions to your frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

I can help you with:

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Designing simple solutions for your complex problems.

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Performing usability testing.

* Prototyping.

* Estimating the amount of time needed to complete projects.

* And more!

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is/](http://axe.is/)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in 3d
printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d model design using
programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
geku
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We are looking for a Ruby/Rails developer to support us with our projects at
CloudGear. Technologies used are Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Go, Docker, Consul.
You should be an experienced Ruby programmer with a strong interest in PaaS,
DevOps and infrastructure automation. We are working on a product and have
interesting challenges ahead. You will work together with the founder:
starting with stories, to architecture and the final implementation and with a
high impact on the product, too.

60 - 100% for at least 6 months.

Location doesn't really matter but preferable in a similar time zone. We are
based in Europe. Please let me know if you're interested in working with us:
georg (at) cloudgear.net -
[https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

------
alrayyes
SEEKING WORK: Remote

Web developer

Web developer from Amsterdam with over 12 years of experience. I have worked
on all sort of projects from domain order systems to intranets to cmses to
apis to auction sites to road maintenance management software. Looking for new
interesting projects. Usually code in php but am not afraid of new
technologies (for example Golang). Also do system administration,
optimalisation and devops in general

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, EmberJS, jQuery, PHP, Symfony,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, Wordpress, Git

ENVIRONMENTS: LAMP stack, NginX, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD, Chef, Ansible, Docker

LINKEDIN: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-
kes/54/144/729](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-kes/54/144/729) CONTACT:
ryan(at)andthensome.nl

------
selamin
======================================================================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote / Atlanta, Georgia

Full-stack developer and designer.

Highly skilled at MVP development. Will help you turn your business idea into
a fully functioning prototype. Details
here:[http://stationlevel.com](http://stationlevel.com)

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

Recent Projects:

* [http://stationlevel.com](http://stationlevel.com)

* [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

* [http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

* [http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Contact: projects [@] 23andwalnut.com

======================================================================================

------
prattbhatt
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

We are a 2-person consulting team which focuses on solving business problems
with the right set of tools and architecture. We have worked on web analytics
products, SaaS products, mobile apps, audio streaming web apps and real-estate
search portals.

Here are some of the things we’re experienced in: Javascript, Node.js, Swift,
Python, iOS, Android, AWS, Heroku, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis. We also
have experience in frontend development using HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, LESS,
Angular.js.

We are available full-time, and prefer working with funded startups and
established companies, who have preference for good quality software design
and implementation.

We offer weekly rates, and will work with you to create a plan based on your
budget and timeline, before starting work on the project.

Contact: prattbhatt [AT] gmail [DOT] com

------
Becca_J
SEEKING WORK -- EDITOR

Location: Edinburgh, Scotland.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: British English, American English, Markdown, Git,
Word/OpenOffice, Scrivener, Google Docs.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

Email: becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

Twitter: @Becca_Judd

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/beccajudd](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/beccajudd)

 _More info:_

I am an editor and proofreader with over five years' experience in working
with small and medium-sized businesses to improve readability, catch errors
and, specifically for businesses, boost credibility and conversion rates.

You can see a before-and-after sample for one of my clients, as well as
numerous testimonials from past clients, here:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

 _Example testimonial:_

"Rebecca is a good communicator, diligent and thoughtful, and never left me
wondering what she was up to: I can't recommend her highly enough."

– Charles Stross (@cstross on HN).

My current and past clients have included specialist coffee producer Has Bean,
author and Hacker News regular Charles Stross, and (in a pro bono capacity)
one of Coursera's biggest MOOCs, "Learning How To Learn."

 _Please see my website for further information, including pricing
plans:[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)
_

If you're interested in learning more about how I could help you, I invite you
to email me at becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
the-swa
SEEKING FREELANCER

==================

JUXT is a Creative Innovation Agency based out of San Francisco, CA.

We are on the hunt for kick-ass creative technologists (remote and local.)
Primarily we are interested in things like these (in order of importance):

\- "Creative Coding": Unity, Cinder, Openframeworks, TouchDesigner, etc.

\- Web Technologies: node.js, python, ruby, php, etc.

\- Databases & Queuing: MongoDB, MySQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, etc.

\- DevOps: Docker, Vagrant, CI/CD, etc.

\- Hardware & Microcontrollers: Arduino, Tessel, etc.

We are expecting to have a lot of new work beginning in about a month, but
always open to chat and expand our pool of trusted vendors. Check out our work
at [http://www.juxt.com/work](http://www.juxt.com/work). If you think we may
be a good match, let us know why by sending a message & CV to jobs@juxt.com

Cheers!

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
mtviewdave
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area I’m an iOS developer in the San
Francisco Bay Area (Mountain View), specializing in creating native iOS apps.
Proficient in Objective-C and Swift. Veteran of Loopt and Green Dot (the
company that acquired Loopt).

Current project is Ingerchat:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ingerchat/id950583266?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ingerchat/id950583266?ls=1&mt=8)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave)

Github: [https://github.com/mtviewdave](https://github.com/mtviewdave)

Email: dave@metebelis.com

Thank you!

-Dave Schreiber

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
osener
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey. Remote preferred but I can travel to
affordable cities.

I'm a full-stack developer with years of experience as lead developer of
various web applications. I've worked on both front-end and back-end using
technologies like Node.JS, React, Redis, PostgreSQL, Haskell and Clojure.

My Github profile: [https://github.com/osener](https://github.com/osener)

My latest side project is a client-side document converter written in Haskell,
you can find it here: [http://markup.rocks](http://markup.rocks)

I'm always eager to learn more about different business domains and
technologies. If you think I'll be a good fit, drop me an email at
ozan@ozansener.com.

------
nathan_f77
SEEKING WORK - Thailand / remote only

I'm a software developer with 6 years of experience. I've mastered many
technologies, and enjoy learning new things. I'm most familiar with Ruby on
Rails, Postgres, MySQL, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Backbone.js, Go, Swift, and
Objective C.

Some testing libraries that I love working with:

Ruby: RSpec, Capybara, VCR, TimeCop

JavaScript: Mocha, expect.js, sinon.js

iOS: Quick + Nimble (Swift), KIF, OHHTTPStubs

I'm not as proficient with the following languages/frameworks, but I have some
experience with: Elixir, Phoenix, Haskell, Clojure, React, React Native,
AngularJS. (Mostly toy projects.)

If you work with any of these technologies, I would like to offer my services
at a lower rate until I get up to speed, i.e. as a junior developer. I pick
things up very quickly, especially if you already have an established
codebase.

I also have a lot of DevOps experience. I'm proficient with:

AWS - VPC, EC2, S3, IAM, Route 53, CloudFront, Elastic Transcoder, SNS, Lambda

Configuration Management: Chef, SaltStack, Ansible

PaaS / BaaS: Heroku, Parse

Another thing I would like to mention is that I really enjoy is tracking down
difficult bugs. Some developers hate them, but I see them as super fun
puzzles, and I don't stop until they're solved. I'm proficient with a wide
variety of profiling and debugging tools. So let me know if you're stuck on
anything, and would like some help.

GitHub: [https://github.com/ndbroadbent](https://github.com/ndbroadbent)

Blog: [http://madebynathan.com](http://madebynathan.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndbroadbent)

Email: nathan [dot] f77 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
fuligo
SEEKING WORK, remote or onsite (EU and US)

I have twenty years of professional experience in web app and website
development. I'm currently in Germany, but my schedule is flexible - I can
accommodate your timezone. I'm also available to work on-site.

Core Skills:

* full stack web development

* server-side programming, especially APIs

* project rescue: if your project is behind schedule and your code is a mess, I'll come in and get you back on track!

* MVPs and early stage product dev: if you're looking to get off the ground and need a reliable programmer to launch and maintain your tech stack, I'm your guy

* performance optimization: is your web app slow? I can help!

Favorite Technologies:

* Programming languages: JavaScript (client and server side), Lua, Go, Ruby, PHP

* Libraries: jQuery, React, Three.js, D3, Bootstrap

* Databases: Firebase, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongo

Contact me: hn@openfu.com

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (I'm British, location/timezone varies but usually
UTC-3)

I'm a functional programmer, my go to language is Clojure but I also have
useful history with Scala, Java and Javascript, and amateur history with a
host of others. My dev experience is in designing systems, schemas (sql and
nosql), scaling said systems, testing, planning and more, I also have some
not-dev experience in hiring, leading teams and the people related side.

My website is [http://danmidwood.com](http://danmidwood.com) and you can
contact me though hnjuly2015@danmidwood.com. The website link also leads to my
resume and other ways to discover more about me (github, twitter, etc).

------
Sir_Cmpwn
SEEKING WORK - Denver area or remote.

Looking for short term engagements - need a landing page? Need help pushing to
release? Putting off writing your API docs? Things like that are the ideal
fit.

I have a strong background in the web stack - including various backends
(Python w/Flask or Django, ASP.NET, Node) and several frontends (CoffeeScript,
TypeScript, Knockout, Angular, SCSS/LESS, etc). I have strong skills in non-
web areas as well, let me know if you find anything in my Github that
demonstrates skills you need.

[https://github.com/SirCmpwn](https://github.com/SirCmpwn)

[http://www.drewdevault.com](http://www.drewdevault.com)

Contact via sir@cmpwn.com.

------
JDiculous
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY (NYC) or Remote

Professional experience with Javascript (ES6/ES7), Node.js, React.js,
Sass/Compass, Ansible, Webpack, git/GitHub, etc.

Also have experience with WebGL/Three.js, Web Audio API, and D3.js.

\---

Personal Website: [http://www.jbernier.com](http://www.jbernier.com)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2KpIx8bRVvUWUpXbThtUk5mVzg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2KpIx8bRVvUWUpXbThtUk5mVzg/view)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier)

Contact: jeremy.s.bernier <at gmail>

------
sheraz
SEEKING WORK. Stockholm, Sweden or REMOTE.

US Citizen / EU permanent resident

Full-stack cloud and mobile architect with 15+ years of experience in
startups, product development, marketing, advertising, and strategy. This is
not my first rodeo. Strong and charismatic leader with the vision, skills, and
experience necessary to not only execute but also lead a team to deliver.

Core competencies: Python, PHP, Django, ReactJS, Backbone, Laravel,
Appcelerator, PhoneGap, PostgreSQL, NoSQL, Linux, Cloud, Natural language
processing, and more.

Industries: E-commerce, advertising, marketing, enterprise mobility, B2B, B2C,
natural language processing, gaming

website: [http://m3b.net](http://m3b.net)

all the relevant links are there

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Clojure, ClojureScript, or short term javascript/reactjs

Isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert (using since released in 2013), built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops. Looking
for Clojure and ClojureScript work.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

Email: dustin.getz@gmail.com

------
eudelic
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Boston area)

Python/Django/Linux developer available for small to medium-sized projects.
MIT graduate, 20 years of programming experience.

Most of my recent projects have been web apps or Python batch processing tools
(e.g. statistical analysis, web scraping). I can do full-stack web development
as well as general Linux development. Skills include Python, C/C++, Lisp,
OpenGL, numpy/scipy/matplotlib, systems programming. Strong math background.
Always interested in learning new things. US citizen.

Homepage for my consultancy: [http://www.eudelic.com](http://www.eudelic.com).

Email me at: inquiries [at] eudelic.com

------
rangersam
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Georgia, USA)

Embedded / Linux / Rust

I have experience developing and integrating embedded software (ARM, x86,
MIPS), including bare-metal, RTOS, and Linux systems. Focus has generally been
on the platform (bootloaders, device drivers, and toolchain/rootfs) and HAL,
but I've done some application-level code as well.

I've used Linux personally since the 2.2 days, run my own servers, and enjoy
applying embedded software principles to cloud infrastructure. I'd be very
happy to expand into more DevOps or System Administration work, even on a
part-time or trial basis.

[https://www.sdh.io](https://www.sdh.io)

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - London / UK / Remote

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End!

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with. Check out my code/site
and hopefully hear from you!

------
thearn4
SEEKING WORK - NE Ohio region or (limited) remote.

I'm an applied mathematician who does freelance work as a software developer.
I also have research engineering experience in the aerospace and biomedical
fields. Proficient in frontend, backend, HPC, and embedded systems
development.

Technologies: \- Python (numpy/scipy, django, flask, etc), C, Fortran, Java,
JS, ObjC/Swift, among others.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristanhearn](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristanhearn)

Github: [https://github.com/thearn](https://github.com/thearn)

------
ctide
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Seattle

I'm an engineer with 15+ years of experience at all levels of the stack. Have
worked both for, and at, a handful of YC companies. Currently have about 20
hours / week of availability, with potentially a bit more freeing up next
month.

Main Technologies: Rails, React.js, Backbone, iOS, HTML/CSS/etc, Postgres,
Chef, Puppet, Ansible, AWS.

[http://www.github.com/ctide](http://www.github.com/ctide) \-
[http://www.twitter.com/ctide](http://www.twitter.com/ctide) \- chris at
fifteenb.com

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING Work - Remote/NL, Canada

I'm a full-stack developer based out of Canada. I have over five years
experience and am comfortable with the following technologies:

Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Git, PHP, WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB.

Hourly Rate: $60 USD.

Linked In: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-
morgan/34/a44/374](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-morgan/34/a44/374)

Github: [http://github.com/eastisland-tech](http://github.com/eastisland-tech)

Email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
amingusamongus
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Co

I bring expertise in machine learning with a specialization in deep learning,
and including statistics and NLP. Full stack - data engineering, data science,
web, typically in Python with C as needed.

[http://linkedin.com/in/brianmingus](http://linkedin.com/in/brianmingus)
[http://grey.colorado.edu/mingus](http://grey.colorado.edu/mingus)
[http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent](http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent)

Contact: reflection+hn@gmail.com

------
swampie
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only (Madrid,Spain)

Stack: Java, Groovy, Objective C, Javascript, main web frameworks(Angular,
Grails, Play, Dropwizard,Spring), MongoDb,MySql,Orient DB

Full stack developer with over 8 years of experience. I'm comfortable coding
in Java and Groovy on the server side as well as hacking Javascript at the
front-end and whatever lies in between (DB, NoSQL, messagging, search,
map/reduce). Three years of experience developing iOS applications
(objectivec)

Contact: matteo.fiandesio at gmail dot com LinkedIn:
[http://lnkd.in/RM5RjY](http://lnkd.in/RM5RjY)

------
jrgnsd
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Based in South Africa)

I wrangle data as a hobby. Lately I've been playing around with machine
learning and how it can be applied using Elasticsearch.

Contact me if you need anything around the ELK stack - Elasticsearch, Logstash
or Kibana.

Contact details on my profile.

Github: [https://github.com/jrgns](https://github.com/jrgns) Blog:
[http://blog.eagerelk.com](http://blog.eagerelk.com) PoC:
[http://filter.eagerelk.com](http://filter.eagerelk.com)

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Bend, OR)

I am an independent software engineer who enjoys working on (and ofter
leading) the delivery of interesting products. I take pride in being fluent in
many technologies. Currently I specialize in iOS (swift / objective-c), front
end (angular / react) and backend development (ruby on rails / node).

Portfolio: [http://gregkerzhner.com](http://gregkerzhner.com)

Github: [https://github.com/guidoprincess](https://github.com/guidoprincess)

Email (gmail): gregkerzhner

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (both native and
hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work
efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Elixir/Erlang, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL,
Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK: Remote or Onsite

full stack developer with 7+ years of development experience - Python, Django,
flask, Go language, Postgres, PostGIS, Nginx, RabbitMQ, redis, bootstrap.

* Web application in Django/Flask & Go language

* Built multiple products alone.

* Convert ideas to MVPs and Products

* Algorithms, Architecture, Scaling.

Github: [https://github.com/shabinesh/](https://github.com/shabinesh/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/shabinesh](https://twitter.com/shabinesh)

Email - shabi [at] fossix [dot] org

------
johladam
SEEKING FREELANCER

Seeking a freelancer/ SME to produce an early stage prototype for a small side
project. Essentially, need some help rewriting HTML responses dynamically
using Ngninx and Lua. Example would be writing up a script that we can feed in
to Nginx that will take a resource url (ie ads.google.com) and hide it behind
the domain of a site (ie news.ycombinator.com/ads.google.com) and replace it
on response without having to run code on an application server.

This is expected to be a short term engagement.

Email: j.adamson93@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Washington D.C/San Francisco (remote preferred)

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, Angular. For iOS apps, I use
Swift.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

I'm currently offering a service where i'll build you a neat minimal lovable
product for a fixed $5K and ship in 40 days.

My email: zach@breue.com

------
scttnlsn
SEEKING WORK - Ithaca, NY or remote

I’m a full-stack web developer focusing primarily on building front-end
applications with React (ClojureScript or JavaScript) and backend services
with Clojure, Ruby, or Node.

Contact: scott@scottnelson.co

[http://scottnelson.co](http://scottnelson.co)

[http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)

[http://linkedin.com/in/scttnlsn](http://linkedin.com/in/scttnlsn)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a no-nonsense mobile and web designer looking to work on meaningful
products.

Experience: 4+ years (6 months in a startup)

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, Il. or Remote (part-time only)

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago, Il.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on
Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
felipegalvao
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)

Hi, my name is Felipe Galvao. I'm an engineer and i would love to work on some
cool projects to help and learn more. I have experience with Python/Django,
HTML5, CSS, Bootstrap and Javascript / jQuery. Currently improving my Rails
skills.

(Humble) Online Portfolio:
[http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/portfolio/](http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/portfolio/)

Contact: felipect86 at gmail

------
logn
SEEKING WORK

Remote only.

I wrote a programmable web browser that is 100% pure Java. It might be useful
for a variety of projects. I'd be willing to take clients who want
enhancements added to the project:
[https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver](https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver)

The license is such that it's open source, and proprietary use is allowed as
long as it's the original unmodified version.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups. My expertise is in taking your idea and
building it from scratch to the point where it's a fully-functional web app
that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
madradavid
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

I specialize in building Native Android Apps and Web apps using Angularjs and
Django.

Portfolio: [http://madradavid.com/](http://madradavid.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://ug.linkedin.com/in/madradavid](https://ug.linkedin.com/in/madradavid)

Github: [https://github.com/madra](https://github.com/madra)

email: madra@199fix.com

phone: +256773376430

Madra David

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Pakistan/MidEast or Remote (could travel for short periods if
necessary)

Looking for remote gig/job. I am mainly a web developer but not limited to it.
So far I have done things like:

\- Web applications

\- Facebook Apps

\- Browser Extensions

\- Different API Integrations. \- Data Scrapping/Automation Yum Yum

\- Db Design

 __Technologies worked so far but not limited to it: __

PHP (Core, Laravel, CodeIgniter) Python(Data Scrapping w / Scrappy/Beautiful
Soup, Flask,lil bit Django) Java .NET(Web/Desktop)

Contact: kadnan(at)gmail

------
mdolon
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote, Contract/Part Time only

I have several web development clients at the moment and in need of high-
quality freelancers to outsource work to. If you are interested in consistent
pay and relatively simple projects, please get in touch.

Desired skills: HTML/HAML, CSS (SASS/LESS), JS (jQuery, Backbone.js), Ruby
(Rails), Python, PHP, Photoshop, UX/UI design, Bootstrap, Foundation,
Wordpress

Contact: mdolon [at] gmail

------
bevacqua
Front-end specialist, currently focused on Node.js and all things JavaScript.
Seeking freelance work. I enjoy developing code in small modules. Self-taught.

I can also come up with a team if you need one.

Location: Buenos Aires, AR (GMT -3)

Remote: Yes (remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, CSS, all things web

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

Email: nicolasbevacqua@gmail.com

------
pyb
SEEKING WORK - Developer with hardware skills UK, EU

I am a developer with a fair amount of experience in Hardware (Imagination
Technologies, Quadriga Set Top Box, Blocks Wearables, PVD coating industry...)

Also have a few open-source projects on my github, mostly systems/OS. Having
said that, I've also enjoyed web development in the last couple of years.

Languages : C, JS, Clojure/Lisp, etc. Links and contact details in my profile
!

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UK (north Wales)

PHP Developer - Laravel5, Symfony2 and a few others. Also CMSs like Wordpress,
Drupal, EE etc.

Making websites for the past 8 years. Looking to help companies with fresh
development or project maintenance.

See my website for more info on projects and skills:

[http://meigwilym.com](http://meigwilym.com)

[http://github.com/meigwilym](http://github.com/meigwilym)

------
arsalanb
SEEKING WORK — Full Stack Developer

I'm looking for people who have an idea they'd like to turn into a
product/MVP. I can accommodate most timezones, and have a very quick
turnaround rate.

Core Skills:

\- Python (Flask, Bottle, Django), JS (mostly for Angular and other front-end
work), Coffeescript, Sass. 5 years of experience with this stack.

\- MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL

\- C and C++ for backend jobs

\- Swift and iOS Development

a.trunc8[at]gmail.com for my Github, portfolio, etc.

------
stelmate
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Austin I'm a freelance mobile/web engineer with 8+
years professional experience. I have worked with large enterprise
corporations like Epic, Subaru, and Scion and many small startups.

Technologies: iOS (Objc/Swift), Android, Angular.js, Node, Ionic, Cordova,
React.js, Backbone, HTML/CSS/etc, Postgres, MongoDB.

patrickdenney2 [at] gmail.com

------
jpdata17
SEEKING WORK - Asheville, NC or Remote

My background has become extensive with experience in custom reporting from
SQL databases using SAP Crystal Reports. Prior to that my career was based
around large scale database management, mining, creation, etc. The combination
of these long term experiences has produced a deep understanding of custom
reporting.

Contact: jpdata17 < at gmail >

------
solaris152000
SEEKING WORK - Freelancer based in UK

Landing Page Designer for Small to Medium Businesses I build & optimise
landing pages as well as run paid search campaigns driving traffic to them. I
have worked with lawyers, gardeners, laser manufacturers to name a few.

If you company needs new business, I'm certain I can help get it. Can suit any
budget.

daniel.gillen@Catomarketing.co.uk 07979181203

------
mike-cardwell
SEEKING WORK: Nottingham/Midlands UK or remote

Full-stack web-dev and Linux sysadmin. Perl/Python/JavaScript/NodeJS. More
details on my "hire-me" page below, including a long list of tech I have
experience of working with:

[https://hireme.grepular.com](https://hireme.grepular.com)

------
stove
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF / Remote OK

Seeking freelance Rails developer for building MVP of new web app. No existing
codebase. Looking for passionate, motivated & independent person with
excellent communication skills.

Please send any existing Rails SaaS apps you can along with rates and resume
to stevebeyatte (at) gmail

------
ompemi
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC

Android applications only

We help clients develop and grow quality android applications.

We have designed, developed and launched our own apps reaching 16M+ downloads,
four of them in different domains with 1M+. Our team members have worked at
Google, CERN, Groupon and in tech startups in NY.

Email in profile.

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We are a team of engineers, designers, and marketers who love
solving problems and building great products.

HOW WE WORK TOGETHER -

Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI for every web and mobile
application we build. To do that, we work closely with our clients to
understand their business as if we're truly part of the team.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for two
months (and then deliver an application you had little say in), at Bitmatica
we work with you at every step along the way to deliver a great product.

WE’RE GREAT AT -

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Node.js

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Sales + Marketing Training / Consulting

OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID -

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

SOME OF OUR RECENT PROJECTS -

[1] Launched Autodesk’s 3D web printing software
([https://spark.autodesk.com/ember](https://spark.autodesk.com/ember))

[2] Built Nitro PDF’s cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[3] Wrote BART's parking system ([http://www.select-a-
spot.com/bart/](http://www.select-a-spot.com/bart/))

[4] Built a mobile student communication platform for Stanford’s design school
([https://www.stanford.edu/](https://www.stanford.edu/))

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

\--

Let's work together!

hello@bitmatica.com

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

------
feyzo
SEEKING WORK - Remote, London, UK

Full Stack Javascript Developer

I want to work on interesting projects. You can find details on my website or
github profile.

I can help you with:

\- Javascript

\- Node.js

\- AngularJS

\- PhoneGap/Cordova

\- Docker

\- SCXML

\- Statecharts

[http://www.feyzo.net](http://www.feyzo.net)

[https://github.com/feyzo](https://github.com/feyzo)

Email: hey@feyzo.net

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK (sort of!) - Based in Princeton, New Jersey, Mostly Remote Only

Hi, I'm Julius and I'm a freelance software developer. Currently, I'm booked
through the rest of the year myself but I like to post here every month anyway
just to connect with people.

Last month I also started a small agency here in NJ that is available for
taking projects, should you be interested in that. We do more than just iOS,
but we primarily focus on iOS apps and APIs for startups. We <3 (seed-
funded/pre-series A) startups!

\--

As for me, I spent a few years at Fitocracy in NYC and built both of their
apps. Both of them were featured by Apple on multiple occasions.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-workout-
exercise/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-workout-
exercise/id509253726?mt=8)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-macros-how-
much/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-macros-how-
much/id786388273?mt=8)

\--

I launched RunSwift last year for running Swift code in your browser. That was
really fun to build. [http://runswiftlang.com](http://runswiftlang.com)

This year I built Chicago startup Charlie's new iOS app. You may have seen the
launch hit #1 on Product Hunt last month, that was pretty cool!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/charlie-impress-anyone-
you/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/charlie-impress-anyone-
you/id986891498?mt=8)

[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/charlie-for-
ios](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/charlie-for-ios)

\--

Currently, I'm working with a local NJ startup for a Fall 2015 launch and on
getting my agency up and running. It has been a great year so far!

My website: [http://www.juliusparishy.com/app-
development](http://www.juliusparishy.com/app-development)

Feel free to reach out to chat about your project or just say hi.

\--

I also welcome emails discussing the latest episodes of Adventure Time.

Yes, I'm serious.

Email: hello@juliusparishy.com

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK - NYC & Remote

I keep pretty busy but have an opening coming up that I could fill with the
right project.

[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
morgante
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY

I have extensive experience with building web stacks for startups in Python,
Node.js, PHP, and frontend JavaScript.

Email: morgante.pell@morgante.net

------
147
SEEKING WORK

I will build your MVP for you. Price is fixed at $5,000 and we'll scope it
around there.

Otherwise, I can be hired for Clojure/Clojurescript work.

Email in profile.

------
quantSystematic
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boston, MA or Remote

Consultant / Expert / Tutor for Machine Learning / Statistics / Econometrics /
Quantitative Finance - Quantitative Investment Strategies

[ Consulting / Freelance / Part-Time / Boston Area / Remote Available ]

Hi, I’m a Boston-based investment fund portfolio manager. I specialize in
systematic (computer-driven) investment strategies. I’m looking for people
with deep expertise or experience in any of [Machine Learning / Deep Learning
/ Statistics / Econometrics / Quantitative Finance] to work with me as
consultants / experts / tutors in these areas. I have knowledge in each of
these areas. I’m looking for people I can consult with to further develop my
knowledge and think about applications of these disciplines to investing.
Right now I’m thinking of this as a series of interactions rather than one big
engagement, but I’m flexible and open to ideas from you. Here are some project
ideas for starters:

\- Teaching me about your area of expertise and discussing applications of
these methods to investing \- Guiding best practices for real-world
applications \- Discussing and reviewing new cutting-edge academic research \-
Evaluating strengths and weaknesses of these methods \- Consulting on the use
of open-source tools and software \- Help guide and tutor my own study in
these areas \- Collaborate with portfolio management team to develop new
strategies and analytics

Qualifications: Experience or expertise in one or more of [Machine Learning /
Deep Learning / Statistics / Econometrics / Quantitative Finance / etc]. I’m
open to many backgrounds: academic research and experience or applied on-the-
job expertise. Strong communication skills a must. Finance experience is not
required. I’m willing to consider all backgrounds. I like Boston-area
candidates who can meet at our offices, but this isn’t required. Finding the
right person is more important than location.

This work is with a successful team at an established world-class firm.
Investment areas include currencies, interest rates, equities, futures and
commodities. This is an excellent opportunity to gain exposure to a world-
class investment firm and learn about systematic investing. This could be an
ideal engagement for an experienced candidate or a current Masters or PhD
student or recent grad. All candidates are welcome to apply, including
experienced candidates and professional freelancers. Strong performance could
lead to significant future opportunities including full-time positions and
internships.

Contact: quantsystematic < at gmail >

Please include a resume and any links to github/linkedIn/publications/etc.
you'd like us to see.

[Note that I have another position listed on this thread as well]

------
samtom4
seeking work Location New Delhi Remote work possible.

------
saosebastiao
SEEKING FREELANCER - currently Seattle but likely moving to Portland in the
future, and remote work is definitely possible.

I'm currently working on the side on a project, but planning to go full time
on it within 6 months or so. My partner and I are working on a fairly
ambitious MVP, some of which involves native front end development in which
I'm inexperienced. I can do the work, but my iteration time is pretty
suboptimal. Since we've got a few soft-committed potential customers, we're
looking to outsource some of the front end work to speed it all up.

I'm looking for someone with substantial experience with the Xamarin platform
AND/OR (preferably AND) Windows Universal development. I value people who know
how to keep a code base small and share as much as possible across platforms.
If you happen to know F# very well, then that is a huge plus, although not
required (I would much rather work with F# than C#, but I realize the
infrastructure is pretty immature to rely on).

Known knowns about our architecture: Postgres database and Play Framework in
Scala for a service backend (including both REST and web sockets) hosted on
AWS.

Pretty sure about our architecture, and what we need help with: a fairly
complex Windows Universal pure touch app with some limited (likely USB-based)
hardware interaction, communicating with the web service. Smaller and much
simpler Xamarin mobile apps (iOS and Android definitely, WinPhone too but a
lower priority) also communicating with the web service.

About me: I come from a very non-traditional development background...educated
in Supply Chain Management and learning code to be able to do my very
analytics-oriented job better. I started with R (and still use it
extensively), have worked with Ruby, Python, and Clojure, but have slowly
adapted to and now overwhelmingly prefer strongly typed ML-descendent
languages such as Scala, F#, Rust, and OCaml. I'm a huge proponent of making
invalid states unrepresentable through the type system. The majority of my
experience is in more data oriented systems with lots of pipeline-type
architectures, including lots of simulations. I have lots of experience with
tasks that you would expect from someone that has Operations Research or Data
Scientist in their titles. I don't have much experience with REST-based
systems, but I have found it pretty damn easy to learn over the last year in
my free time. I don't have much experience with front end design, but haven't
had much trouble picking up React.js. I have, however, been slow to pick up
native front end design.

I'm open to cofounder proposals, but realize that if that happens it will
likely be after some amount of freelance work, both for your sake and ours.

My email address is in my profile, but will likely remove it within a week or
two for spam reasons (I really wish HN would let us delete old posts!).

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK.

Remote: Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
curiously

        SEEKING WORK
        Location: Vancouver, BC.
        Remote: Yes.
        Technologies: Open Source
        Resume: http://appsonify.com
        Email: john@resume

